
Craftsmanship–The Alternative to the Four Hour Work Week Mindset - oglowo3
http://dantawfik.com/craftsmanship-the-alternative-to-the-four-hour-work-week-mindset
======
oglowo3
To be successful over the course of a career requires the application and
accumulation of expertise. This assumes that for any given undertaking you
either provide expertise or you are just a bystander. It’s the experts that
are the drivers—an expertise that is gained from a curiosity, and a mindset of
treating one’s craft very seriously.

~~~
oglowo3
One of my favorite quotes

------
rpkoven
‘I didn’t know how to do x, so I just had to figure it out.’ This is what I
regularly hear from successful founders, whereas ‘I couldn’t find someone to
do X, so I had to reconsider whether to pursue it at all’ is a common refrain
from unsuccessful founders.

